# Meter Calibration Results for Toshiba 55SV670U



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Menu only disc settings yielded a very good picture, but it was still a little blue(as you can see by RGB tracking and color temp). The calibration really brought this tv to life, and Im very happy with the result.

I had paid a guy from LionAV for previous calibrations, but decided to get my own meter and try them myself. Even having seen it done, there was a steep learning curve, but you really learn the process and how/why a calibration actually works to improve the picture.

on the 3-11 pdf, I got the best scatter but there was a green spike at 20% which caused dark scenes to look weird. I went back in and gave a little accuracy up to get rid of the spike (at the recommendation of a professional calibrator), and Im glad I did.

3-13 is the final setting.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

I had both my Pioneer plasmas recently calibrated by D-Nice. Glad I paid him the money as I would never obtain the results he got especially for the 141FD where he spent about 4.5 hours calibrating it.

Here are my results for the 141FD in ISF Day mode.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

All HDTV's should be calibrated, even the good ones. One thing about the Pio plasmas is they could really be dialed in for the most accurate picture. I dunno how he is in person, but the guy is a plain ****** on the forums.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

is there a way to find a reputable calibration person in your area?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

AVS forum. Many of the good ones travel. I always used Gregg Loewen at Lion AV (one of the top guys int he country and he travels everywhere), but Chad B is damn good too.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

elwaylite said:


> All HDTV's should be calibrated, even the good ones. One thing about the Pio plasmas is they could really be dialed in for the most accurate picture. I dunno how he is in person, but the guy is a plain ****** on the forums.


Regardless of how people feel about his "mannerisms" on AVS Forum, he does know his stuff. In person, he was very professional and was very easy to talk to. He answered all my questions during the process and even volunteered up some stuff I wouldn't have thought about asking. I've sat back a few times and watched the various exchanges with AVS Forum members and D-Nice. From what I gather, many times, the exchanges seem to be crafted in a manner to provoke him. There have been some circumstances where I think he was a bit short with someone asking a legitimate question. But you don't know if he was having a bad day or what was going on those few minutes he crafted up that response. With someone of his profiles, you can imagine the amount of communication he fields everyday (whether it be positive or negative.)


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I've heard he was good in person, but to people's defense, some folks do need to work on delivery. Tone is hard to portray on a forum/email, but it does not mean you can't work at it. Gregg Loewen and Chad B, on the other hand, as well as Michael TLV, are very generous and nice on the forums. Tom Huffman too. D Nice has a reputation, that is partially his fault, and to be honest, could hurt his business a tad, but thats another sack of rocks. I have heard he does a great job, and Im glad he got your set looking good, because your chart is outstanding.

It's funny, Ive done 5 types of tv's (friends and family), and some are just plain easier than the others, which fight you the whole way. A consistent grayscale is on good sets like yours, but some sets, once you set 30% and 80% to a good deltaE, can be out one color at 20%, out another at 50% and then out another at 100%. Makes them hard to get very tight.


----------

